# [Warning, gross image] Is this steatorrhea?



## TML1991 (Jan 8, 2015)

If not, what could it be?


----------



## painfull (Apr 19, 2012)

my stool are like this most of the time and look worse than this sometimes more mushy sometimes hard they change in colour my stomachs all over the place guggling sore im full of pain most of time i have to use a hot water bottle to ease the pain,blown up like baloon cant sit comfy feel as though cant breath all the time no energy fell i dont want to go on such bad pain had a colonoscop that was ok i cant sit in one place long nothing seems to work your stool looks normal for ibs it will probably change mine change in colour it is agony with the pain i suffer with anxiety and get more anxious with the symtoms i get to put your mind at rest as for a colonoscopy and stool test i think everything will come back normal it dosnt matter what i eat makes no difference

good look try not to worry easy said than don done


----------

